# What does ennobled mean?



## rebelshope

I am not really into meat goats, the closest I have a pygmy and trust me. I'm not eating her. lol 

But in different posts I see people talk about their ennobled boers. Is this just a certain line of goats?


----------



## heathersboers

Ennoblement is for boers only-They are registered with ABGA or IBGA and have to get lots of show points, With ABGA, at least 3 of their offspring have to contribute points to their parents- the parent has to be visualized for their points to count and the kid has to pass visual to make their points go for their parents(a judge checks their mouth, teats,build) to make sure their are no faults- If the parent doesn't pass visual-the kids can get the parent ennobled with a total of 100 points. If the parent IS visualized they only have to get 80 points total with 30 coming from at least 3 kids with at least 5 points each. The ABGA has changed the point system and it is hard to get a goat ennobled now- For instance-if you enter a show and there are 5 goats in you class and you pull 1st-you get 1 point -versus the old point system-you would have got 5 points- We pulled 2 2nds and a 4th and 1st-the buck with the 2 2nds got no points and the buck with the 1st got 1 point- It is very hard since they changed it- You can click here to see all about it
http://www.abga.org/pdfs/American Boer Goat Association 8-9 EC Approved.pdf


----------



## toth boer goats

heathersboers...Is absolutely right on..................... :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## rebelshope

I got it! Thank. It is sort of like championship points right. Okay.


----------

